# J'Bo's Journey to Oz and Beyond



## J'Bo (May 14, 2005)

Only 17 more days in Canada and then we are off to Perth, Australia. 

Saturday: 

Went to the gym and did the stairmaster, some plyometrics and leg weights. I just cant seem to get in the mood to lift anymore.  Perhaps once I am living by the ocean and join a new gym I will get back into the groove.

I bought my little brother his 6th birthday present today and told him that he better start practising his surfing moves for when he comes visit us. 

I found the largest piece of luggage I could find at the Bay today and it was 60% off and so I had to get it. I actually think that I could fit inside 

3 people came to see the condo today  Tomorrow I find out if there are any offers and the bidding will start. I am crossing my fingers and hoping that I have a few offers and the place is sold next week so that I can start packing up my stuff and ship the things I want to Aussie this week.

Well tonight my love is working so I am off to go veg out in front of the TV on my exercise ball  

Tomorrow is my cutey brothers bday so I have to rest up.


----------



## Alaric (May 14, 2005)

Heyo, where in Canada are you fromright now?


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2005)

I am from Winnipeg, Manitoba....some call it Winterpeg


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2005)

Sunday:

I woke up and did more moving prep work then tried to relax and make more lists of things to do  It never ends   

Then I rode my bike to my fathers (55 min of fast riding) with my 500lb laptop on my back. It was chilly (yes i am whining). I blew up some balloons and decorated the house before the little one got home from his friend Bday party. He was so excited when he got home. He got so many presents he did not know what to play with first. Aaron and I played with his new nerf foam dart gun for about 3 hours.  I think i want one now 

We ate dinner and then an offer to purchase my condo (after being on the market for only 4 days) came in. The offer was above my asking price  and so ITS SOLD   

Well i am off to relax and make more lists. Tomorrow will be only 15 more days.


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

You make me laugh....
This is so cool Jen... but i feel for you also. Leaving family, your little brother and everything. I am just thinkin bout you all the time and hope that this is just and amazing phase of your life!! I'm sure that you'll make a great impact on Aussie land 
Can you say... "fair dinkum mate"....??


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2005)

Yes, leaving the family especially my brother will be REALLY hard. The family is already planning a vacation to Oz  
I will not say the dinkum phrase until i know what it means though 

You Aussies are going to bug me about my "accent" all the time arent you? and my Roots bag? you going to bug me about that too?


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Fair dinkum....?? You won't say fair dinkum....??? Ha ha Gopro knows it  And pretty good too.. Thats fair dinkum  
Others might bag you but i wouldn't, your accent makes me swoon 
You have a roots bag....  That would be fun!! (i imagine thats a brand name)


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2005)

WOW, you're really doing it?!?!?  This is so friggin exciting!! I've always wanted to go to Australia  Can I come see you  

Is your man going with you?


----------



## ZECH (May 16, 2005)

I haven't kept up and don't know why you are moving, but it is a BIG step and I hope everything works out for you! Good luck.
At least there is no water between us right now! I'm sad.


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2005)

condo sold ... packing ... leaving Canada 

Sounds like you're nearly ready.  Hope the move goes smooth for both of you.  Another Canadian is lost. 

Take care and keep us up to date on the happening of the Fabulous Jenny


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Then I rode my bike to my fathers (55 min of fast riding) with my 500lb laptop on my back.



Damn, those are some strong legs you've got there.


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Fair dinkum....?? You won't say fair dinkum....??? Ha ha Gopro knows it  And pretty good too.. Thats fair dinkum
> Others might bag you but i wouldn't, your accent makes me swoon
> You have a roots bag....  That would be fun!! (i imagine thats a brand name)



Hardy har har...bug the immigrant  
Yes I have a roots bag and i know i will get some slack for it 


Jenny: Yes, WE are doing it  A and I are leaving at the end of this month. Do you really have to even ask about visiting? OF COURSE SILLY! Visit anytime.

DG: dont worry about not keeping up, i can barely keep up with this rollercoaster of a life i lead  I got a job in Oz and now i can be a bikini bum for 12 months out of the year. Some Aussies think its "winter" there right now but 20degrees is balmy to a winterpeger 

NT: i will always wear the red and white proud  but who could pass up surfing and sand between the toes  I will stay in touch and will be coming back to Canada to visit!

El Capitan: Yes they have been known to crush a few


----------



## Flex (May 16, 2005)

Hi JJ  

Good luck on your adventure  

(now i can finally say  J'bo went down under)


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Another Canadian is lost.


But another Aussie gained  And a quality one at that


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2005)

Flexy:  that was a good one. Thanks for the luck.

Rissy: Thanks  

Monday:

Well i did not do too much today. I had 3 hours of sleep and did the following:
-changed address for credit cards
-cancelled cell phone
-stopped property tax payments
-found a lawyer
-bought boxes
-picked up final selling papers
-emailed the world
-apppointment at the bank
-made final tanning appointments
-made eye appointments
-made 3 programs
-visited my brother
-called me mother
-took my final hydro reading
-picked up prizes for party
-called to bitch at invester
-made final to do lists
-picked up pizza 
-cried while driving through rush hour from stress
-changed address at revenue canada
-ended cable contract
-reported move to condo corporation
-talked to aunt
and about 300 other things...and i only finished half of my to do list for Monday.

Yah i am whining. 

Well off to pass out in front of the TV to prepare for day 2 of hell


----------



## maniclion (May 16, 2005)

J, I think "fair dinkum" is like Hawaii's "Da Kine" having several uses.


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2005)

Well i am not sure what dinkum or kine means  so somebody better start explaining


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> We ate dinner and then an offer to purchase my condo (after being on the market for only 4 days) came in. The offer was above my asking price  and so ITS SOLD


Hey you! Congrats on your upcoming move! Jeez! Wish I an get more clients like you! 
Must be something in the air..I am moving to LA as soon as I can get up anough $$ to live off of while I get a closing or two there and haul ass!




			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> I will stay in touch and will be coming back to Canada to visit!
> QUOTE]
> famous last words...go back to the artic????


----------



## maniclion (May 16, 2005)

Come on when you were in Maui you had to have heard them talk about da kind stuff like that sista.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

how about: aloha, brah...


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

Movin's a bitch hey!?!? Cancelled your cell phone  I was gonna ring you tomorrow 

Ok, Fair Dinkum is a multi use expression like "fair dinkum mate" depending on where you put the emphasis is: Your tellin the truth?? or I'm tellin the truth!! or You've got to be joking...!! Hope that cleared things up for you


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

fo shizzle, mr. rissole...

HA! I made a funny!


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2005)

What fo shizzle....??


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey you! Congrats on your upcoming move! Jeez! Wish I an get more clients like you!
> Must be something in the air..I am moving to LA as soon as I can get up anough $$ to live off of while I get a closing or two there and haul ass!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2005)

yes ma'am!


dont tell me y'all have not heard that snoop dog slang?


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2005)

B: i know what a shizzle is, i was just laughing because Rissy doesnt 


Tuesday:
Well this was a take it easy day.
-Went to massage apointment
-Dropped off status papers
-Dropped off health papers
-Went to grandmas to do yard work for her because she got into a car accident and cant do it herself  

Well i got a little sun burnt from doing yard work...i hate tan lines 

-Went to costco to pick up pics
-Went to pick up party prizes from my nutrition store
The guy was soooooo generous and donated over $400 worth of stuff for us to raffle off at our going away party. You all might be thinking "what the hell is a going away party doing with raffles and stuff"...well its a Manitoba thing. They are called socials and people usually have them before they get married to raise money for their wedding. We rented out a restaurant and we are having everyone we know (300 people) come and there is silent auction prizes that people pay money to try to win. We are having it as a "moving away social"  If you dont live in Manitoba you wouldnt understand. We do everything we can to raise money here 

-picked up Red Lobster prize
-went to Aarons to watch a stupid scary movie that kept me up all night  I HATE SCARY MOVIES


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2005)

What movie could possibly keep you up all night?


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2005)

300 people? Dang..y'all are like..popular....


Well, I thought it fair that 'cause u didn't know what dair dinkum means...

word up..


----------



## maniclion (May 18, 2005)

Rissole has me laughing my bizzle off fo shizzle. And that's fair dizzle.


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Need masage ticket as good excuse to get hands on Jenny.....  

And deadset i really don't give a ratty pair of trackie dacks.... Keep ya shizzle cause its gotta stay true blue with the Riss. ]
Mani would be suckin the piss with the flies here cause he's a Yobbo


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)




----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What movie could possibly keep you up all night?



WHITE NOISE 
Keep in mind that Gremlins scares me too!

Burner: 300 people is hard to do...we may have to sell some tickets to random people on the street 

Man: 

Rissy:  this is an English journal silly


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

I so wanna see that movie J!  I have Blockbuster online, so I ordered it...should be here by tomorrow maybe!  I can't wait...I'm such a horror flick buff!

Oz, ay?  Well you should have fun there and fit right in.   

I wanna visit too - hey, I could probably actually swing it, my hubby has clients there!  We could say we were visiting them and get our trip paid for....hehehehe

OK you, now get to the tanning beds and get rid of those darn tan lines


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2005)

I hate scary movies  i have been having nightmares since 

Everyone can come visit


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

sounds like a party down under!
hmm..that almost sounds perverted....

eveyone meets at Pete's place!


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2005)

Wow i am behind on the updates...bad me

Wednesday: laywer stuff and packing up the condo

Thursday: running around

Friday: massage and transporting stuff from condo to my dads. We are having our MEGA garage sale tomorrow to get rid of alot of my crapola. Hopefully everything sells so i dont have to deal with it 

My man is so supportive and helps all the time. I am so grateful to be his girlfriend. I love him to death and we are getting really excited to take this new journey together  :


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2005)

And thanks for posting the new pic in my gallery Rissy!

More pics coming your way.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

yeah....THANKS Rissy!

Hey hottie! I hope things start to cook as fast around here for me as they are for you!
Good luck w./ the garage sale!


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2005)

Oh they can turn around fast...just keep working it. 

Saturday: well it friggin rained all day and so the only stuff i sold at the garage sale was to my dad  i still made $65 though  at night Aaron and i went out with a few friends. we went walking through the corydon village one last time and then ate at this WICKED Australian restaurant. Aaron is really excited because bacon seems to be on everything  we will survive  he couldnt stop raving about the Aussie Burger....fried egg, cheese, beetroot, pineapple, burger, etc...tasty tasty...we are really getting excited now  

Sunday: today was a bit nicer so we went ahead with the garage sale. i sold almost all of my stuff and made about $500 in total which is good...it was hard to see all of my stuff leave for pennies...i have had to adopt the anti-stuff life style...the clothing was tough to see go...paying over $100 for a shirt and giving it away for $1 makes me nauseous.  makes me think twice about what i buy though  after the garage sale i was soooo tired i went home to bed at 5pm.

Monday: i woke up at 7am and went on the net to see what kind of cheap furniture like stores are in Oz. i almost did a jig when i saw that there is an IKEA right down the street from where we are going to live  this is a great start to the week


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2005)

Verdict is in  we leave on June 1st  

only 7 days away from surf, sun and s%x


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

hey beautiful! WAHOO!
Looks like I am gonna be about 25 or so days behind you! (I am moving to California though)

Congrats!


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Verdict is in  we leave on June 1st
> 
> only 7 days away from surf, sun and s%x


I'm hatin the fact that your gonna be here and i don't get to see you till November  Must....... have..... patience.....   
Make sure you send me your phone number when you get it 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey beautiful! WAHOO!
> Looks like I am gonna be about 25 or so days behind you! (I am moving to California though)
> 
> Congrats!


You foolish boy...........


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2005)

you guys are always playing in my journal 

Congrats B...you need the change of scenery 

Rissy. You have waited almost 4 years i am sure you can wait a couple of monthes. Plus i am going to start training really hard once i get there. just so that i can measure up to you when we get together for a barbie


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

measure up? U wanna be as big sa the rister? um...ick?
u look hot as you are, lady!


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Rissy. You have waited almost 4 years i am sure you can wait a couple of monthes. Plus i am going to start training really hard once i get there. just so that i can measure up to you when we get together for a barbie


You got da lingo goin  Sweet 
Hmmm and you lookin all hot  I think we'll attract some attention down the beach... 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> measure up? U wanna be as big sa the rister? um...ick?
> u look hot as you are, lady!


Ya got dat right, she just needs to measure up in hottness


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> measure up? U wanna be as big sa the rister? um...ick?
> u look hot as you are, lady!



no not as big, just leaner and in better condition...thats all.

Rissy:  cant wait to get on the beach...and buy lots and lots of bikini's


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> no not as big, just leaner and in better condition...thats all.
> 
> Rissy:  cant wait to get on the beach...and buy lots and lots of bikini's


"leaner and in better condition..." Than me...?? Ha ha there's a challenge 

My picies didn't come through


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2005)

Rissy: its a challenge but i am up for it  I am trying to send the pics again because they were too darn large to get through yesterday.

6 days until we leave 

Thursday: 

We went to make our final flight arrangements this morning. Flights costed us over $5000 for the both of us  ouch! But at least we are getting there  We leave next Thursday at 7am then arrive in Vancouver at 9am and dont leave Van until 3pm and head to Hong Kong on a 13 hour flight and then 7 more hours to Perth. I am really scared about this plane ride, i cant sit still for an hour let alone 22  

My friends from my old work took me out for a good bye lunch today. We had a really nice time laughing together and remembering old times. I will miss them.

Then i decided to go get a manicure and pedicure since i have been so stressed with all the moving stuff going on. It was really nice just to sit and not do anything.

I headed to the gym for a great leg/plyometric workout. Everyone at the gym was asking me all about Australia so i kept having to repeat everything over and over. Oh well 

Now i am heading to the couch for some much needed rest. Tomorrow brings more packing and preparations.


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2005)

You make me laugh  

6 DAYS!!   Holy Moly!! What a whirlwind!!
Thats a massive cost hun but well worth it  A.D.D. Jenny on a plane for 22hrs... that would be fun to watch 

Think of all the new "Aussie mate's" you will have  Hmmm i could do with some pampering too, a nice massage, a haircut..... Thinkin of gettin somthing radical done with my hair Jen.... what do you think??

Enjoy the last days babe and don't forget to pack Mr Petey Toots _(carefully!!)_


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I am really scared about this plane ride, i cant sit still for an hour let alone 22  .


That's why they serve alcohol, babe!


Hey Pete...how 'bout a mohawk? Have u had one of those lately?


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

What about something like this B??
Maybe with some colour though...??


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

u wanna look like Ryan Seacrest? (american Idol) might not have seen him?
purple is a good color..


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2005)

wow, good luck J, sounds like good fuccin times girl. thats so awesome for you.. thought i'd pop in and say hi


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You make me laugh
> 
> 6 DAYS!!   Holy Moly!! What a whirlwind!!
> Thats a massive cost hun but well worth it  A.D.D. Jenny on a plane for 22hrs... that would be fun to watch
> ...



It is a massive cost but well worth it to leave the -40 degrees and polar bears behind  It will not be fun to watch me go nuts on that plane   this is what i am going to look like!

Cant wait to meet some new "mates" and get to work. As for the hair cut...i am a standard girl and like a good clean cut and nothing too wild. You are good the way you are...maybe a faux-hawk...like a mohawk without shaving the sides 

I will have fun here in the Peg for the last couple of days. Undoubtably i will not be wearing makeup from crying. As for Petey Toots....ummmm....my brother fell in love with him...i told him that he was from Australia....he asked if he could keep it to remember me when i am gone...i couldnt say no...could you say no to a face like that 

B: thats funny...i suggested the faux-hawk before i read your response  as for the booze...well Aaron will take that route but i am no good on alcohol and i cant get dehydrated or i am toast 

Rissy: yah thats a faux-hawk...that would look good...A has one  too

B: purple doesnt work with the ladies


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> wow, good luck J, sounds like good fuccin times girl. thats so awesome for you.. thought i'd pop in and say hi



Thanks for stopping by  PM me and let me know how everything has been going for you...and dont skip over the juicy stuff. Thanks for your wishes. I will be on IM in Oz  Once i get there i start running/puking down the beach every morning. Rocky style training


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2005)

> B: purple doesnt work with the ladies



Maybe not in Winterpeg ... but here, I'm a bit hit!  I have purple and blonde weaved into my braids.  

Riss ... don't be scared of purple


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u wanna look like Ryan Seacrest? (american Idol) might not have seen him?
> purple is a good color..


Smart arse... 



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> It is a massive cost but well worth it to leave the -40 degrees and polar bears behind  It will not be fun to watch me go nuts on that plane   this is what i am going to look like!


Yeah it was FREEZING here this morning.... about 18*... :shiver: COLD... 
Yes it would be fun 


> Cant wait to meet some new "mates" and get to work. As for the hair cut...i am a standard girl and like a good clean cut and nothing too wild. You are good the way you are...maybe a faux-hawk...like a mohawk without shaving the sides


Yeah i'll try that one next cut 


> As for Petey Toots....ummmm....my brother fell in love with him...i told him that he was from Australia....he asked if he could keep it to remember me when i am gone...i couldnt say no...could you say no to a face like that


 You did WHAT....!?!?!? Just kidding, I'm sure your little brother will treasure him  I'll have to pick up some more as a house warming pressie 
  Purple hey......?? 



			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> Maybe not in Winterpeg ... but here, I'm a bit hit!  I have purple and blonde weaved into my braids.
> 
> Riss ... don't be scared of purple


I'm not scared of anything....


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Smart arse...
> 
> 
> Yeah it was FREEZING here this morning.... about 18*... :shiver: COLD...
> ...



18 is freezing? dont make me split my gut laughing 
My brother is thankful and when he comes to visit your groms can play with him. He just turned 6 and tomorrow night we are going to play Xbox all night and have a sleepover  He loves Aaron   

Purple is only acceptable on NT....he is an exception to alot of rules 

A faux hawk will look good on you rissy.

B: are you getting jealous that rissy and i will be able to hang out soon  gettin kinda hostile.....just kidding 


Friday: 5 days until departure

This was a nice relaxing day enjoying my condo and my pj's 
My legs are feeling nice and tight from the past week of training. 
I got all of the silent auction prizes together for our going away party on Sunday. Its going to be a fun and sad day.
Well time to relax more. Tomorrow is another busy day


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> B: are you getting jealous that rissy and i will be able to hang out soon  gettin kinda hostile.....just kidding


nope. just anxious to be able to meet ya both in one place!


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope. just anxious to be able to meet ya both in one place!



Talk talk...your all talk  

Saturday:
Packed packed and packed some more. It was kind of funny because i actually sat my suitcases on the scale and kept shoving things in until it was just at the weight limit. I told my love that he was going to have to make some sacrafices and let me throw some stuff in his luggage...of course he agreed because he is the best  
I am heading over to watch "racing stripes" with my brother tonight. We are going to have a sleepover and eat lots of popcorn. 
Tomorrow is the big going away party   so i get to see all the people i love in one place  kinda like a wedding


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2005)

3 days until departure:

Sunday:

Well I spent too much time with my brother yesterday and now I just keep crying  I am going to miss him so much. He is so cute at this stage. Last night he said "it think that is inappropriate behaviour" when he saw a child crying on TV. I almost died laughing. Then when we went for a jog this morning he told me not to "use all of my resources up"...again I almost fell over laughing. Hearing those words come out of my brothers mouth is so funny. The funniest line to date was "I like big butts and i cannot lie" 

Well i am off to get ready for the big going away party/ crying fest. It should be interesting to see if i will go through an entire box of klennex


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2005)

Well its time to sign off. The computer is being packed up and moving day is tomorrow. Thursday am we fly out. I will update everyone once we get settled  

Looking forward to meetin the Aussie Mates


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Well its time to sign off. The computer is being packed up and moving day is tomorrow. Thursday am we fly out. I will update everyone once we get settled
> 
> Looking forward to meetin the Aussie Mates


That would be "Lookin forward to meetin me Aussie Mates".... 
Take it easy and enjoy the rest of it all, speak soon


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2005)

Have a safe trip


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2005)

are ya there yet?
is it warm?
did you drink on the plan?
did you meet Ris?
huh? huh?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2005)

She's all mine now NT.... all mine


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Come on babe.... where are you....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 20, 2005)

OMG, you're in OZ NOW!!??? I didn't know you'd leave so SOON!! 
How cool is that! Please stop by and let us know how you're doing love!  I know you're busy though and just trying to get your stuff together.

I'm back in sweden, currently doing some research of where I want to live next year when I move to the states with Justin  Decided to get my Masters in the states in a couple of years instead


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> She's all mine now NT.... all mine



don't make me come down there    

You wouldn't like me when I'm angry


----------



## Rissole (Jun 20, 2005)

I had a quick chat with J on msn last night, she is flat out!! We are hoping to have a longer conv tonight. She thinks that us Aussies mumble....  and they are getting bagged on for their accents (now thats a typical Aussie (not that i would do that to Jen... i love her accent  ))
I'll try and get her to call in


----------

